# R/O's



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

I have noticed that there are many threads over a course of time started by ex R/O's . 

Most of these threads are either soliciting for information or making comments of a general nature about therir sea experiences.

Some of the R/O's out there may not be aware that there is a very active Association catering for the needs of the R/O's covering Land / Marine and Aeronautical Communications namely The Radio Officers Association.

They have their own web site which may be accessed at www.anything-it.biz/roass/.

A very interesting and large Journal is published I believe 4 times a year and it makes most interesting reading . 

This information may be old hat so apologies to those who know about the Association , hopefully there will be someone out there who does not know about it .

Best Wishes to all the ex R/Os out there 

73/s de Znord737 - G3NVM


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll endorse Znord737's comments - it's well worth joining the ROA just to get the Journal.

73 de GM4GZQ (john/gwzm)


----------

